# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Black Jungle Frog Frenzy July 30th, 2011

## Don

Hey all,
    Made it to the 1st Black Jungle Frog Frenzy at their store in Turner Falls Mass and it was well worth the trip.

_I'll post some pics in the morning._

The trip down was much faster than usual since I wasn't bringing along family so no frequent stops.  About 2 1/4 hours drive.
Doors opened at 12 noon and there was a fair amount of people waiting to get in.  Slowly the store began to get busy and breeders began popping in the door to show off their frogs.

I checked out some of the awesome frogs in their breeding tanks and then grabbed up a few bags worth of supplies.  This had to occur a few times over the day as my trunk slowly filled.  I then headed out to the green house and picked out a few Bromeliads and a pot full of carnivorous plants.  I also picked up a Biophytum which, when full grown, will resemble a palm tree.

There was a cool slide presentation by Ray Coderre titled "The Poison Dart Frogs of San Martin Peru".

Richard Lynch was there with many beautiful frogs and I ended up selecting a m/f pair of _Dendrobates tinctorius_  Bakhuis Mountain - Stewart Line.  Age - 13 months  Just gorgeous.

All in all, it was definitely worth the trip and now I have to build another viv to house the new frogs :-)
    They are on standby in a 12 x 12 x 12 Exo Terra that is planted and full of live oaks leaves.

*Again, pics will be posted tomorrow.*


Don

----------


## Brit

Awesome story Don! I'm glad you got to pick out some new contributions to your frog family. Can't wait to see what kind of viv you build for them.  :Smile:  Also, can't wait to see some pictures of your visit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

Sounded like a fantastic trip!  I'm afraid of wht damage I could of accomplished on a day like that!

----------


## Don

Oh Mike, you would have been in trouble!  
I ended up buying,
   4 Bromeliad pups in various colors
   A huge pot of carnivorous plants
   The Biophytum plant
   2 more Monkey Ladder vines
   extra large bag of their pre-mixed fly media
   25 pack cups w/ lids
   Excelsior
   Live Oak Leaf Liter
   Java Moss
   Monkey Pods
   Free T-Shirt - gotta like free
   and the _Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Bakhuis pair

   Might be forgetting something too.... still have to empty the bags.

Met a pile of frog people and there was free food.  Thought I would just be there til the raffle drawing but was there until they closed.
  Great day.

----------


## Michael

Sounds like a great day!  Will I was there!

----------


## John Clare

Glad to hear it went well.  I almost went but between real life commitments, upgrading the site, and the gas prices, I decided against going.  I really want to get a nice piece of wood for a terrarium I'm building but it's not worth $200 return on gas.

Looking forward to seeing the photos!

----------


## Don

Would have been cool to meet you there.  It was a good time and plenty to see.

Here is a pic of one of the new _Dendrobates tinctorius_  Bakhuis I brought home and now in his temporary housing.

_http://www.frogforum.net/members/donlisk-albums-black-jungle-tanks-plants-picture14292-dendrobates-tinctorius-bakhuis-mountain-temporary-housing.jpg

The Bromeliads I picked out
http://www.frogforum.net/members/don...i-selected.jpg

And a suprise guest:
http://www.frogforum.net/members/donlisk-albums-black-jungle-tanks-plants-picture14283-black-jungle-frog-frenzy-july-30th-2011.jpg

And for the full set of photos I uploaded:
DonLisk's Album: Black Jungle Tanks and Plants


Below are some random pics from the photo album

_

----------


## John Clare

I love it!  Nice frogs!  Looks like you had a lot of fun.

----------


## Don

Hey John, if you want to name some of the frogs in my album your more than welcome.  I'm really bad with names and would surely mess it up.  I forget my wife's name at times :-)

----------


## John Clare

Haha, I never name frogs I'm afraid.

----------


## Firebelly love

What is the name of the little 'suprise guest' frog_._ He is very cute.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Don

> What is the name of the little 'suprise guest' frog_._ He is very cute.


I believe this is a _Hyalinobatrachium pulverratum_ - a Glass Frog which come from Costa Rica.

----------


## Firebelly love

Cool, thanks.

----------


## John Clare

They have 2 species of _Hyalinobatrachium_ ?  They already had _H. valeroi_.

----------


## Don

John, I'll go with your selection of species.  I wasn't sure and when with my best guess here.

----------

